# Road to East Canyon Open??



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

8) Anybody know if 65 is open yet from Little Dell to East Canyon? :|


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I went up there from Morgan side on Sunday and they sign at the bottom of the canyon said that it was still closed.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just go up through Jeremy Ranch. It's a dirt road that throws you out right before East Canyon Res. I was up that way 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

go throught jermy ranch on the dirt road. Go ealry in the moring and come back just right befor dark and see some elk,deer and moose. it make the drive even better.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Where do you go to find the dirt road by Jeremy Ranch? Would a car make it?


----------

